# "Healthy Coat" Dog Food Supplement - anyone ?



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

At my new favorite, favorite specialized pet shop, I asked about fish oil and was given two sample bottles of this stuff. (Amazon.com: Healthy Coat Dog Food Supplement - 32 oz: Pet Supplies) 

(Btw, this is actually for my American Eskimo, who has had environmental and flea allergies and too dry of a coat.)

*Ingredients:* mechanically extracted soybean oil, flax seed oil, lecithin, niacin, biotin, vitamin B supplement, natural flavors, and mixed tocopherols (vitamin E as a preservative). 

I have supplemented her kibble with a capful per day for about a week. Her coat is already showing a nice improvement. Her belly is clearing up beautifully (although she's also on medication.) She LOVES this stuff, it must taste awfully good.

Just wondering if anyone has heard of, has used it, what you think and just looking at the ingredients, if this is a good thing to give my 8 yr old?


----------



## dazedtrucker (May 2, 2011)

LOL! I was just thinking "of course an eskimo dog would love anything FISH"! Axel will eat his fish oil caps out of my hand like they are the best treat ever (he's nutty ), but won't touch any food with salmon oil on it. Smoke is the opposite, won't eat a cap, but loves salmon oil. That's my 2 cents, LOL!


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

Personally I would just go with something like coconut oil and/or salmon oil and vit E.


----------

